# Habt ihr Vorschläge



## Jürgen123 (13. Apr. 2009)

Hallo an alle 

Bin neu hier und heisse Jürgen.
Möchte so bald wie möglich mit meinem Schwimmteich anfangen habe aber nach langem überlegen keine Ahnung wie ich ihn machen soll.Es ist der alte Teich vorhanden (Oberfläche 9 mal 6 m ) und 1,4 m tief .
Das einzige was ich bis jetzt weiss ist das beim Gartenhaus die Schwimmzone sein soll 7 mal 4 Meter und 2 bis 2.5 Meter tief.Doch beim Rest bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig ( soll ich den alten teich integrieren oder zuschütten und alles neu machen).
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar tips geben? Habe mal ein Bild angehängt.

Danke im voraus: Jürgen


----------



## martin karstens (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Habt ihr Vorschläge*

Wie möchtest Du denn den Schwimmteich filtern? Mit Filtern oder nach N.G.Prinzip?
Würde nicht so tief gehen. Bin bei mir auf 1,8m Tiefe. Ist aber auch eine Frage wie man die Hänge gestalten will und wie groß die Terassen werden sollen.
Den alten Teich kann man integrieren, aber ich würde über alles eine neue Folie legen!


----------



## günter-w (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Habt ihr Vorschläge*

Hallo Jürgen, willkommen im Forum. Einen Gesamtplan solltest du dir schon machen der Übersicht wegen und das System festlegen 1 oder 2 Kammer oder zusätzliche Filter oder überhaupt keine Technik davon hängt alles weitere ab. Den alten Teich kann man schon verwenden nur sollte er bei der Planung nicht die Hauptrolle spielen sonst wird alles mehr als Kompromiss angelegt. Zum Beispiel kann er als Regenerationszone oder als Klärteich verwendet werden. Hast dir schon welche Schwimmteiche mal angeschaut? Ist in jedem Fall hilfreich und kann viele Eindrücke für die eigene Gestaltung mit berücksichtigen


----------



## Jürgen123 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Habt ihr Vorschläge*

Also den alten Teich möchte ich umbauen zum filtergraben und regenerationsbereich.Meine alte Filteranlage werde ich auch noch zusätzlich benutzen. ( Sind vier 200 liter Fasser in reihe geschlossen, ist zwar nur ein eigenbau aber hat mir immer gute dienste geleistet)
Den schwimmbereich möchte die frau mit steilwänden ( wie einen pool )
Habe aber schon des öfteren im internet gelesen das das nicht sehr empfehlenswert ist da die Folie anscheinend nachrutscht.
Man müsste sich die Folie auch massgenau hineinschweissen lassen weil man mit einem Stück zu viele Falten bekomme.
Folie möchte ich epdm nehmen mit einem 900er vlies.
Was sagt ihr dazu ??

Mfg. Jürgen


----------



## martin karstens (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Habt ihr Vorschläge*

Wird epdm Folie auch maßgenau vor Ort geschweißt?
Nur bei problematischem Untergrund würde ich 900er Flies nehmen. Wenn gemauert wird, oder der Untergrund ohne Steine ist reicht auch 300er Flies. Kann man dann ja um die Ecken doppelt legen.
Und die Farbe der Folie (dunkelgrau) ist kein Thema bei Euch? Wie soll der obere 1/2m gestaltet werden?


----------

